# I know this is the wrong place to ask but....



## Sarah1508

Does anyone know anywhere online where I can ask a question about laws in the UK and not have to pay for an answer? I know this thread will most likely be bloked but I don't know where else to go :/ so if anyone knows and this is blocked would they private messege me please and thanks


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I don't see why it would get blocked but most solicitors offer a 30 minute free legal advice service. Just look for a solicitor that advices in your specific area you need advice on xx


----------



## MummyMana

Have you tried citizens advice? They may be able to help or guide you to someone who can :)


----------



## Night Flower

Silly answer, but have you tried google?


----------



## vaniilla

I agree that the CAB is a good point of call. I hope you're able to get the advice you need :hugs:


----------

